# What Exchange Rate Does Halifax Clarity Credit Card Use?



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi,

I'm using a Norwich & Peterborough debit card to draw cash when abroad, and I'm delighted with it.

However, there are times when you just have to have a Credit Card, for instance when hiring a car.

The Halifax Clarity Credit Card seems to fit the bill in that there are no overseas charges, but they are very coy about what exchange rate they will use to convert Euros to GB Pounds, and will only say that they are only agents and don't set the exchange rate for conversion.

In France I did a comparison on July 24th using Debit and Credit Cards and these were the effective exhange rates after all costs.

Norwich & Peterborough Debit Card €1.28 / GBP
Barclays Debit Card €1.22 / GBP 
Capital One Credit Card €1.24 / GBP

Can anyone supply a rate for the Halifax Clarity Card around the same date? It doesn't have to be the exact same date as I have the daily exchange rates for July, so can compare accurately.

Look forward to your excellent advice as usual.

Dunworkin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've used one for a couple of years now, and while I can't compare rates with your time away :roll: , the rate charged when we used it last was very good - not "spot" rates, but a better rate than the daily one quoted by Caxton for loading their debit cards. No charges on transactions, and no loading of the interest rate. Good value.


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

I concur with Bognormike's findings. We were away in Europe April through June this year, using both Halifax Clarity (for hotels/restaurants) and Caxton (for cash). The Halifax Clarity exchange rate consistently bettered the Caxton spot rate. Would not be without when anywhere abroad.
Philip


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'll give it a go.

Dunworkin


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Dunworkin said:


> ........The Halifax Clarity Credit Card seems to fit the bill in that there are no overseas charges,* but they are very coy about what exchange rate they will use to convert Euros to GB Pounds, and will only say that they are only agents and don't set the exchange rate for conversion.*
> 
> Dunworkin


Not coy at all.
From the Halifax web site:-
The exchange rate is set by Mastercard at the time that you make the transaction. Halifax do not apply any loading, fees or charges to this rate.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Bethune said:


> I concur with Bognormike's findings. We were away in Europe April through June this year, using both Halifax Clarity (for hotels/restaurants) and Caxton (for cash). The Halifax Clarity exchange rate consistently bettered the Caxton spot rate. Would not be without when anywhere abroad.
> Philip


Agreed.

We used ours for 320 days - our findings here:
http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/06/halifax-clarity-vs-caxton-we-saved-over.html


----------

